# Milan-Cina: ultimatum di Galatioto. Il SI entro domani o salta tutto



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
*Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*

Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2016)

Buon modo per uscire di scena.

Ciao Campopiano.

Aspetto comunicati ufficiali Fininvest, Galatioto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata capeggiata da Galatioto o salta tutto. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è scaduto. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta.
> Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che per è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Direi che è finita..vi dirò sotto sotto ci credevo. Ed invece niente. Purtroppo questa era l'ultima possibilità, se uno come Galatioto non ci è riuscito, direi che è finita.

Nessuno si presenterà mai più. Il nostro futuro è nero.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2016)

se la notizia è vera sono contentissimo...perche un ultimatum almeno sull esclusiva ci voleva...senno non finiamo più...

ovviamente la paura è che lo psyco se si sente troppo pressato dica no per principio.....


----------



## ps18ps (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è scaduto. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che per è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



bhe a questo punto o stasera o al più tardi domani dovrà uscire qualche notizia ufficiale secondo campopinao... speriamo che abbia ragione in questo modo finiamo questa telenovela o chiudiamo con campopiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

Sono schifato


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

Questa uscita mi sembra la classica sparata giornalistica. Sarò scemo, ma io di questo Campopiano mai mi son fidato e mai mi fiderò


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

Poveri noi ragazzi.. poveri noi..

Se ci fosse stato un Moratti qualsiasi, adesso sarebbe già venduta. Morati vero tifoso dell'Inter che ha fatto il sacrificio per il bene dei neroazzuri.

Non Berlusconi. A lu non frega nulla del Milan e dei tifosi. Maledetto.


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se la notizia è vera sono contentissimo...perche un ultimatum almeno sull esclusiva ci voleva...senno non finiamo più...
> 
> ovviamente la paura è che lo psyco se si sente troppo pressato dica no per principio.....



A questo punto può anche dire di no, ormai è completamente finito. Pensate che il prossimo anno ci saranno speranze per il Milan di avere i conti a posto? se chiude questa porta allontanerà definitivamente la maggior parte dei tifosi (me compreso) e a quel punto gli soffieranno la società da sotto il naso e per pochi spicci come accaduto a Farina


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2016)

Dubito della veridicità di questa notizia.

Un ultimatum all'improvviso non è da Advisor serio quale Sal indubbiamente è.

Curioso di vedere come Campopiano gestirà la cosa tra oggi e domani e che notizie usciranno


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Era ora...inutile tirare avanti sto teatrino indegno..o si o no..basta giochetti per assecondare gli umori di un vecchio malato..

Comunque noto delle imprecisioni..prima dicono che silvio era convinto dopo il summit ma poi ha chiesto altre info e postato il video..ma il video è di venerdì...mah...noto solo caos..

In ogni caso la notizia importante, sperando sia vera è la prima


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.


Bisogna augurarci che la volontà dei figli prevalga su quella del pazzo maledetto, altrimenti direi che il Milan è morto, game over.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Questa uscita mi sembra la classica sparata giornalistica. Sarò scemo, ma io di questo Campopiano mai mi son fidato e mai mi fiderò


non mi fido molto nemmeno io però questa potrebbe anche essere credibile no? alla fine siamo gia al 10 maggio domani mica puo durare in eterno...


----------



## ps18ps (9 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Questa uscita mi sembra la classica sparata giornalistica. Sarò scemo, ma io di questo Campopiano mai mi son fidato e mai mi fiderò



Io mi sono sempre fidato. Comunque possiamo dire che al massimo entro domani sera possiamo o chiudere la trattativa o chiudere con lui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2016)

A Berlusconi conviene davvero tenerci a galla smenandoci solo soldi per arrivare, un giorno, in tribunale? Berlusconi non è fesso e, per quanto possa essere allettante la prospettiva di continuare a prenderci per il deretano, possibile che non si renda conto che ci può solo perdere con questo Milan? Oppure lui sa qualcosa che noi non sappiamo e in realtà ci guadagna con questo Milan? Non capisco.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Berlusconi conviene davvero tenerci a galla smenandoci solo soldi per arrivare, un giorno, in tribunale? Berlusconi *non è fesso *e, per quanto possa essere allettante la prospettiva di continuare a prenderci per il deretano, possibile che non si renda conto che ci può solo perdere con questo Milan? Oppure lui sa qualcosa che noi non sappiamo e in realtà ci guadagna con questo Milan? Non capisco.



E invece sì. O meglio, è andato.

Ma quante altre figuracce deve fare ?

Uno che pensa che Van Basten abbia segnato nella finale del 2007 come può arrivare a pensare che Kucka e Poli sono due cessi ?


----------



## Gabry (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Non ho motivo di credere ad una sola parola...


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Maggio 2016)

Ma non possiamo far partire una sorta di campagna #SeVendiTiVoto ? Magari ci casca!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Se arriverà una rottura ufficiale da parte di Galatioto mi aspetto una dichiarazione di quest'ultimo. 
Certo è che se non ci è riuscito manco lui, possiamo decretare ufficialmente la morte del Milan. E a questo giro l'abbonamento TV lo disdico sul serio.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se arriverà una rottura ufficiale da parte di Galatioto *mi aspetto una dichiarazione di quest'ultimo*.
> Certo è che se non ci è riuscito manco lui, possiamo decretare ufficialmente la morte del Milan. E a questo giro l'abbonamento TV lo disdico sul serio.



Io no. Perchè siete così sicuri su questa cosa ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

Però posso far una domanda .. ma se il pazzo psicolabile del nano NON VUOE VENDERE che diavolo si mette sempre in testa di aprire le trattative ? 

adesso non si presenterà mai più nessuno di serio e sarà l'oblio .


----------



## gabuz (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poveri noi ragazzi.. poveri noi..
> 
> Se ci fosse stato un Moratti qualsiasi, adesso sarebbe già venduta. Morati vero tifoso dell'Inter che ha fatto il sacrificio per il bene dei neroazzuri.
> 
> Non Berlusconi. A lu non frega nulla del Milan e dei tifosi. Maledetto.



Oddio, sarà che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde... ma non rimpiango certo Thoir!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io no. Perchè siete così sicuri su questa cosa ?



ha rialsciato lui un intervista alla Gazza , non penso che uno milionario si inventi di sana pianta una trattativa per farsi pubblicità


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dubito della veridicità di questa notizia.
> 
> Un ultimatum all'improvviso non è da Advisor serio quale Sal indubbiamente è.
> 
> Curioso di vedere come Campopiano gestirà la cosa tra oggi e domani e che notizie usciranno



L'ultimatum serve, soprattutto quando Berlusconi fa un video come quello, e quando chi compra vorrebbe allestire un nuovo Milan in vista della prossima stagione.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era ora...inutile tirare avanti sto teatrino indegno..o si o no..basta giochetti per assecondare gli umori di un vecchio malato..
> 
> Comunque noto delle imprecisioni..prima dicono che silvio era convinto dopo il summit ma poi ha chiesto altre info e postato il video..ma il video è di venerdì...mah...noto solo caos..
> 
> In ogni caso la notizia importante, sperando sia vera è la prima



Convengo che un ultimatum sia l'unica strada per mettere il malato con le spalle al muro...però se dovesse accadere un nulla di fatto, io me la prendo anche con i figli....troppo molli.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oddio, sarà che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde... ma non rimpiango certo Thoir!



Non era quello il senso.. il fatto è che Moratti aveva capito che non sarebbe più riuscito a mantenere l'Inter ed ha venduto. Che poi Thoir si è rivelato non lo sceicco di turno è un altro discorso.

Manco Berlusconi può tenere il Milan ed infatti ci aspetteranno anni di buio totale. Io sono disposto a fare un salto nel buio.. tanto cosa può succedere di peggio?

Di Peggio c'è solo Berluscon e Galliani.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però posso far una domanda .. ma se il pazzo psicolabile del nano NON VUOE VENDERE che diavolo si mette sempre in testa di aprire le trattative ?
> 
> adesso non si presenterà mai più nessuno di serio e sarà l'oblio .



Non sa neanche lui quello che vuole.
Dobbiamo sperare che Fininvest e i figli lo convincano senza rischio di ripensamenti.


----------



## Snake (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



non credo più a nulla di quello che dice questo tizio.


----------



## Doctore (9 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Berlusconi conviene davvero tenerci a galla smenandoci solo soldi per arrivare, un giorno, in tribunale? Berlusconi non è fesso e, per quanto possa essere allettante la prospettiva di continuare a prenderci per il deretano, possibile che non si renda conto che ci può solo perdere con questo Milan? Oppure lui sa qualcosa che noi non sappiamo e in realtà ci guadagna con questo Milan? Non capisco.



Berlusconi imprenditore è finito(non andrà in miseria intendiamoci eh...ne avranno a sufficienza per lui figli nipoti e nipoti dei nipoti)
Berlusconi politico...non ne parliamo pure peggio.
Per quanto possa essere pazzo megalomane ecc...sono sicuro che accanto a lui ci sono persone di buon senso...O l offerta non è congrua o ci sono motivazioni che nessuno saprà mai.
Ma a me viene un dubbio a sto punto...ma l'offerta del miliardo è vera??


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2016)

Tutto come ampiamente previsto


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ha rialsciato lui un intervista alla Gazza , non penso che uno milionario si inventi di sana pianta una trattativa per farsi pubblicità



Ok ma io non metto in dubbio la trattativa, ma se ci ha ripensato...

Se la trattativa fallisce non è meglio stare zitti piuttosto che annunciare il fallimento ?


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Prima afferma che domani è l'ultimatum e poi dice che potrebberò esservi ulteriori proroghe per il sì,che significa?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2016)

Significa che a suo dire se c'è una deroga vuol dire che berlusconi ha accettato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Significa che a suo dire se c'è una deroga vuol dire che berlusconi ha accettato.



Esatto. Intendeva proprio quello.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok ma io non metto in dubbio la trattativa, ma se ci ha ripensato...
> 
> Se la trattativa fallisce non è meglio stare zitti piuttosto che annunciare il fallimento ?



Secondo me non si sottrarrà ad eventuali domande che gli porranno. Così come ha già fatto con la GdS, o parte da lui o se gli chiedono dei chiarimenti non si tirerà indietro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Significa che a suo dire se c'è una deroga vuol dire che berlusconi ha accettato.



Se ha accettato a cosa serve la derega? Ma dai su.. è un modo per scrivere qualcosa e prendere comunque tempo..
Scommettiamo che domani non sapremo un cavolo di niente?..sono due settimane che "Domani è il giorno decisivo"


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2016)

Ma credete tutti a questa sparata?


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Insomma, domani giornata cruciale, però può darsi anche che non è domani ma più in là.


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



credo sempre meno a questo Campopiano. Quel "se vi saranno delle proroghe" mi sa tanto di scappatoia da utilizzare scaduto il termine, tanto per tirare avanti un altro po.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2016)

se toppa anche stavolta però va veramente depennato per sempre dalle fonti credibili o anche parzialmente credibili......qui non è piu che puoi uscirne dicendo "berlusca è pazzo...silvio cambia idea sempre" qui è un giornalista che da date precise e dati certi....

senno anche Crudeli puo dire " la trattativa con i libanesi di un anno fa era verissima,era tutto fatto,all ultimissimo secondo silvio si è tirato indietro"......mica è colpa del buon tizianone....


----------



## mrsmit (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Credo solo ai comunicati ufficiali ormai, tutto sto teatrino per un'esclusiva non vincolante e senza penali.......... Allora se non vuole concedere l'esclusiva ci sarà qualche altra cordata? Bo, non so più a cosa credere e cosa pensare, non resta che aspettare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Se ci fosse un ultimatum così stringente sarebbe notizia di primo piano, quindi ne parlerebbero anche Sky o Gazzetta.

Il fatto è che è una situazione frustrante. Anche con tutto il pessimismo possibile tu tifoso sotto sotto vorresti sempre crederci un pochino, ma quando ci provi ti demoliscono subito.


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Significa che a suo dire se c'è una deroga vuol dire che berlusconi ha accettato.



Io son convinto che abbiano già deciso e che Campopiano sappia solo che domani ci sarà l'annuncio. Quindi si tiene aperte tutte le porte per assicurarsi un atterraggio morbido


----------



## kollaps (9 Maggio 2016)

Come coprirsi le spalle verso chi non vede di buon occhio i cinesi? ---> messaggio su FB : preferibilmente italiani

Come far continuare la trattativa, sottolineando il fatto che vi sia stato quasi "costretto"? ---> ultimatum dei cinesi

E' tutto già scritto per me, stanno solo pensando al modo in cui far accadere le cose per far sì che Berlusconi ne esca nel modo migliore possibile, come ha sempre voluto d'altronde.

p.s. anche se probabilmente è una sparata di Campopiano (chiedetegli del vertice ad Arcore :rotfl che gli permette di guadagnare tempo, qualcosa nel breve termine dovrà comunque succedere, quindi aspettiamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Ah ma non è ancora finita questa "tarantella"? io ero rimasta a storia chiusa dopo il video di Berlusconi, dai va Campopiano ha ancora 24 ore di gloria e poi chiudiamo tutto per fortuna . Chissà che caso poi ora che sono uscire le foto magicamente c'è stato il summit strano.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se toppa anche stavolta però va veramente depennato per sempre dalle fonti credibili o anche parzialmente credibili......qui non è piu che puoi uscirne dicendo "berlusca è pazzo...silvio cambia idea sempre" qui è un giornalista che da date precise e dati certi....
> 
> senno anche Crudeli puo dire " la trattativa con i libanesi di un anno fa era verissima,era tutto fatto,all ultimissimo secondo silvio si è tirato indietro"......mica è colpa del buon tizianone....



E come può toppare? Se domani non succede nulla, ha già scritto che è a causa di una deroga. Win-win


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2016)

Almeno domani finiamo di soffrire. 
Grazie Sal... Per avere accelerato la fine


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Significa che a suo dire se c'è una deroga vuol dire che berlusconi ha accettato.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Intendeva proprio quello.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me non si sottrarrà ad eventuali domande che gli porranno. Così come ha già fatto con la GdS, o parte da lui o se gli chiedono dei chiarimenti non si tirerà indietro.





> *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *



Aspetta,lui non dice questo dice che bisognera sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il Sì,facendo intendere che nel caso questa assensione non sarà stata ancora data.


----------



## Doctore (9 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse un ultimatum così stringente sarebbe notizia di primo piano, quindi ne parlerebbero anche Sky o Gazzetta.
> 
> Il fatto è che è una situazione frustrante. Anche con tutto il pessimismo possibile tu tifoso sotto sotto vorresti sempre crederci un pochino, ma quando ci provi ti demoliscono subito.



ma secondo me i dettagli della trattativa non sa niente nessuno...hai mai sentito qualche cinese della cordata sbottonarsi in qualche modo?e questo puo darmi fiducia in qualche modo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2016)

Si riferisce a dettagli burocratici, vorrebbe dire che il si di berlusconi è arrivato e devono solo limare i dettagli.


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Aspetta,lui non dice questo dice che bisognera sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il Sì,facendo intendere che nel caso questa assensione non sarà stata ancora data.



Tutto e il contrario di tutto  ve l'ho detto, avete puntato sul cavallo sbagliato


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si riferisce a dettagli burocratici, vorrebbe dire che il si di berlusconi è arrivato e devono solo limare i dettagli.


che comunque anche fosse così non ci sarebbe da stare tranquilli perchè mentre limano i dettagli magari silvio ci ripensa dopo una delle sue intuizioni geniali (tipo brocchi)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si riferisce a dettagli burocratici, vorrebbe dire che il si di berlusconi è arrivato e devono solo limare i dettagli.



Limare dettagli per l'esclusiva a trattare?!..ma dai su...siamo seri...qui si sta facendo un can can pazzesco per un'esclusiva non vincolante..cosa che perfino a Bee fu concessa in due giorni


----------



## Aragorn (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



La parte sulle proroghe fa davvero cadere le braccia. In pratica sappiamo già che domani non accadrà nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano is the new Alciato.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Sarà, ma per me è un banale tentativo di Campopiano per trovarsi una via d'uscita. Probabile che non sappia più nulla e vedendo quello che ha fatto Berlusconi pensa che la trattativa sia saltata. Quindi cerca di evitare la brutta figura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La parte sulle proroghe fa davvero cadere le braccia. In pratica sappiamo già che domani non accadrà nulla.



Io la parte sulle proroghe la interpreto come: "domani sapremo una risposta a prescindere, SI o NO". Semplicemente se ci sarà una proroga, allora vorrà dire che c'è stato il SI. Vedremo...


----------



## Montag84 (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Remember remember the words of Forchielli


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si riferisce a dettagli burocratici, vorrebbe dire che il si di berlusconi è arrivato e devono solo limare i dettagli.



La frase per com'è stata posta non fà intendere quello,dice "ulteriori dettagli per il sì.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io la parte sulle proroghe la interpreto come: "domani sapremo una risposta a prescindere, SI o NO". Semplicemente se ci sarà una proroga, allora vorrà dire che c'è stato il SI. Vedremo...



Non e che potresti chiederglielo su Twitter? A me non risponde manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano l'ha studiata per giorni, non ha dormito la notte, ha digiunato per una settimana....

La più grande paraculata giornalistica del secolo


----------



## Aragorn (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io la parte sulle proroghe la interpreto come: "domani sapremo una risposta a prescindere, SI o NO". Semplicemente se ci sarà una proroga, allora vorrà dire che c'è stato il SI. Vedremo...



In caso di risposta negativa, se è vero quello che sostiene Campopiano, sono certo che entro pochi giorni ci sarà un comunicato di Galatioto per annunciare l'abbandono ufficiale alle trattative. Quindi o il caro Sal ha sottovalutato la schizofrenia di Berlusconi o il giornalista del CdS ha esagerato con la drasticità. In cuor mio spero la seconda dato che 1) vorrei potermi illudere ancora per un po' 2) sappiamo tutti che difficilmente arriveranno comunicati ufficiali (positivi) prima di giugno.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Maggio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Campopiano l'ha studiata per giorni, non ha dormito la notte, ha digiunato per una settimana....
> 
> La più grande paraculata giornalistica del secolo



Ahahah si, è una win win situation. Mica scemo Campopiano


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha rotto anche lui, io mi affido ai comunicati fininvest e per ora non c'è stata nessuna smentita su trattative ed altrvvio che bisognerà arrivare a un punto finale nel bene o nel male ma ste date se le inventano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non e che potresti chiederglielo su Twitter? A me non risponde manco per sbaglio.



Ha messo il like al mio tweet in cui paventavo questa interpretazione, quindi credo proprio che sia così. Aspettiamo domani e vediamo.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha messo il like al mio tweet in cui paventavo questa interpretazione, quindi credo proprio che sia così. Aspettiamo domani e vediamo.



Ah,bene,perché la frase per com'era scritta non era proprio chiarissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2016)

Scommettiamo che domani non si saprà nulla di un presunto sì o di un presunto no ma continueranno a trattare? La cessione di una società come il Milan è troppo ghiotta, a livello speculativo, per i giornalisti. Il vero sì o il vero no li avremo soltanto a giugno.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che domani non si saprà nulla di un presunto sì o di un presunto no ma continueranno a trattare? La cessione di una società come il Milan è troppo ghiotta, a livello speculativo, per i giornalisti. Il vero sì o il vero no li avremo soltanto a giugno.



Anch'io ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Dapone (9 Maggio 2016)

spero che domani finisca questa farsa. almeno smetto di illudermi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Maggio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Campopiano l'ha studiata per giorni, non ha dormito la notte, ha digiunato per una settimana....
> 
> La più grande paraculata giornalistica del secolo



Idolo veramente. Se l'affare va in porto, passa per il genio del giornalismo che ha fatto lo scoop del decennio. Se salta tutto, potrà dire che lui sapeva dell'ultimatum. Mi ricorda gli insider che nel 2011 dicevano: "Fabregas al Milan è fatta al 60%"


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.



Sono stufo. Spero che,per una volta,Campopiano l'abbia azzeccata e sia arrivata la fine di questo teatrino.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano mi fa ridere,non so perchè lo seguiate ancora...non sono nemmeno sicuro che Evergrande sia nel gruppo.Voi dite che non ha smentito ma ci hanno accostato una ventina di cordate cinesi e non tutte hanno smentito...

Ve lo dico io come se ne uscirà Campopiano: a fine settimana dirà che la firma in esclusiva è avvenuta in segreto.


----------



## Casnop (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il tempo è scaduto. *O entro domani Fininvest firma l'esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto o salta tutto*. L'ultimatum è partito direttamente dalla 43esima strada di New York, a firma Galatioto, che sta cercando di mediare con moltissima fatica la scalata all'AC Milan di Berlusconi.
> Il tempo ormai è scaduto e la pazienza della holding degli orientali, che ha pronta un'offerta di acquisto, è finita. Soprattutto dopo l'infelice uscita di Berlusconi su FB. Il concetto è chiaro: o Fininvest firma entro domani l'esclusiva a trattare, o i cinesi si alzano dal tavolo e se ne vanno. *Se vi saranno delle proroghe sarà soltanto perché vi saranno da sistemare ulteriori dettagli per il si, altrimenti senza una risposta chiara e precisa la trattativa sarà interrotta. *
> *Nel week end è avvenuto il tanto atteso summit, che però è durato molto poco. Il tempo di fornire a Silvio tutta la documentazione necessaria, tant'è che si è lavorato per tutto il week end. Che, a quanto risulta, è servito per fornire altre rassicurazioni a Berlusconi sulla composizione della cordata cinese. In vista del citato ultimatum.*
> 
> Inizialmente Silvio sembrava effettivamente convinto, salvo poi chiedere chiarimenti sulla composizione della cordata e pubblicare quel video su FB che ha irritato non poco Galatioto. I cinesi, quindi, hanno risposto che sono disposti a venire allo scoperto ma non hanno già voglia di perdere altro tempo.


Verificherei questa situazione su più fonti, altre motivavano il ritardo con motivazioni tecniche più pregnanti. L'atteggiamento dei cinesi è diretto a costringere la galassia Fininvest su un'unica posizione, cosa che non è evidentemente parsa chiara negli ultimi giorni. Le scadenze della prossima stagione sportiva sono stringenti: o si chiude in tempi congrui a consentire una normale operatività del nuovo board o ha senso non assumere impegni a stagione già abbondantemente iniziata e mercato già avviato. Inutile dire: precedente grave perchè irreversibile sulla volontà di cessione del controllo, irripetibile a queste condizioni. Ma non siamo nelle condizioni di esprimere questo giudizio. Verifichiamo con più voci. Calma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

*Sky Alciato :
" nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*


----------



## Stex (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa disastro .*



.


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



FINALMENTE qualcuno che dice la verità


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



Ottimo quando le cose si fanno sotto traccia e nessuno sa niente è un segnale positivo.


----------



## Dapone (9 Maggio 2016)

Casnop, premetto che non faccio polemica.
ma il tuo inguaribile ottimismo come fa a non scalfirsi nemmeno un po'? a cosa lo devi?
leggevo cose simili anche per mr bean e oggi come un anno fa ennesimo teatrino. 
domani si firma. poi arriva domani e si firma dopo domani. poi arriva l'ultimatum, ma poi silvio si convince e si firma ancora domani.

sempre lo stesso teatrino, ma di sti cinesi, roba tangibile non se ne vede. solo foto sfocate, scoop di giornalisti dalla dubbia serietà.
questo campopiano chi è? quale credibilità sta mettendo in gioco?

lo stesso alciato, non mi sembra si sia giocato la carriera, anzi ha avuto quel mese in cui era diventato la fonte unica.

sono io il primo a sperarci. ma credo che sia l'ennesima farsa targata nano & soci. 

detto questo, rinnovo la domanda. dove prendi il tuo ottimismo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2016)

In pratica Alciato ha completamente smontato campopiano! Azz!


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



E la cosa piu probabile.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica Alciato ha completamente smontato campopiano! Azz!



Esatto.

Sfiga fra ciarlatani.


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Casnop, premetto che non faccio polemica.
> ma il tuo inguaribile ottimismo come fa a non scalfirsi nemmeno un po'? a cosa lo devi?
> leggevo cose simili anche per mr bean e oggi come un anno fa ennesimo teatrino.
> domani si firma. poi arriva domani e si firma dopo domani. poi arriva l'ultimatum, ma poi silvio si convince e si firma ancora domani.
> ...



Non si tratta di ottimismo secondo me, ma di realismo. A questo punto è totalmente insensato che Berlusconi possa tenere il Milan. Parliamo tanto dei debiti accumulati quest'anno, ma voi credete davvero che le prossime stagioni saranno diverse? con questa società non c'è la minima possibilità di chiudere un bilancio in positivo, quanto può durare ancora questa situazione? Fininvest ha fatto capire che dal prossimo anno non ripianerà più le perdite, quindi cosa succederà? che alla fine il pazzoide sarà comunque costretto a vendere la società, guadagnandoci molto di meno però


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



Quando le dava lui ne notizie quindi erano gli altri a non sapere niente?  

Che Berlusconi sia confuso mi sembra perfino ovvio guardando l'ultimo video della campagna elettorale a Roma. Per questo motivo i figli dovrebbero finalmente prendere in mano la situazione e "scavalcarlo", decidendo in totale autonomia.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



Beh il bue che da del cornuto all'asino. Evidentemente è molto esperto su come si specula su non notizie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica Alciato ha completamente smontato campopiano! Azz!



Ma in realtà no , ha semplicemente detto che anche i diretti collaboratori del nano non sanno come andrà a finire ... Esiste una trattativa ?? SI . Il Milan verrà ceduto in 2 mesi ?? Non lo sa nessuno perché la decisone é in mano al nano è solo lui sa ( o non sa ) come poi veramente andrà a finire .


----------



## ps18ps (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



La parte più interessante è quando dice che Galliani non sa se farà il mercato...


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quando le dava lui ne notizie quindi erano gli altri a non sapere niente?
> 
> Che Berlusconi sia confuso mi sembra perfino ovvio guardando l'ultimo video della campagna elettorale a Roma. Per questo motivo i figli dovrebbero finalmente prendere in mano la situazione e "scavalcarlo", decidendo in totale autonomia.



Forse sbaglio ma mi sembra impossibile scavalcarlo... oppure devono dimostrare in un tribunale che Berlusconi non e piu capace di decidere e quindi avra bisogno di un qualcuno che curi i suoi interessi.

Ovviamente i figli non lo faranno MAI (anche se sarebbe stato abbastanza facile dimostrare che non e piu capace di fare scelte).


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2016)

A parte le prime esclusive di Campopiano, credo che TUTTI gli inutili articoli usciti in questi giorni avremmo potuto tranquillamente scriverli anche noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



Voglio essere positivo.. se non si vende quest'anno, sarà l'anno prossimo. E questa volta sarà proprio lui a pregare il compratore a comprare il Milan.. inutile dire che saranno la metà (se è fortunato) della cifra di oggi.

A perderci saranno i figli.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà no , ha semplicemente detto che anche i diretti collaboratori del nano non sanno come andrà a finire ... Esiste una trattativa ?? SI . Il Milan verrà ceduto in 2 mesi ?? Non lo sa nessuno perché la decisone é in mano al nano è *solo lui sa ( o non sa ) come poi veramente andrà a finire* .



Lo sappiamo tutti come andrà a finire.
C'è chi vuole ammetterlo e chi no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> La parte più interessante è quando dice che Galliani non sa se farà il mercato...



Ha detto che anche il pelato è molto in difficoltà perché non sa come muoversi perché se la società finisse in mani cinesi non sa come poi vorranno muoversi sul mercato e soprattutto se lui sarà ancora lì a fare il suo lavoro .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



Rinnovi in Stand by? Perfetto.


----------



## ps18ps (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha detto che anche il pelato è molto in difficoltà perché non sa come muoversi perché se la società finisse in mani cinesi non sa come poi vorranno muoversi sul mercato e soprattutto se lui sarà ancora lì a fare il suo lavoro .



Appunto probabilmentevsa che se silvio vende i cinesi probabilmente lo manderanno via


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Appunto probabilmentevsa che se silvio vende i cinesi probabilmente lo manderanno via



Volesse Iddio !!!!


----------



## martinmilan (9 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Appunto probabilmentevsa che se silvio vende i cinesi probabilmente lo manderanno via



Sarebbe straordinario...come togliersi un macigno dallo stomaco dopo anni.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*


Praticamente il contrario di Mr.Bee.A sto giro,tutto sotto traccia senza far sapere niente a nessuno,non mi stupirei che abbiano già firmato e le notizie di questi giorni sono solo quello che i Cinesi vogliono far credere mentre la realtà é tutt'altra.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2016)

Dopo il video di venerdì il mio grande ottimismo è passato a essere un totale pessimismo ed ero convinto davvero che quel video fosse il funerale del club, poi riflettendoci e leggendo i punti di vista di alcuni del forum ho pensato che potesse essere soltanto una mossa elettorale e che sia stato davvero già fatto tutto, per cui ripeto quanto dissi un paio di giorni fa: la società è già stata venduta e sapremo tutto alla fine delle elezioni.
L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che Campopiano finora, data dell'esclusiva a parte, ha beccato tutto (da Galatioto al summit di ieri).


----------



## markjordan (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*


fosse cosi' sarebbe la miglior situazione possibile x una svolta
cp non mi sconfinfera


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dopo il video di venerdì il mio grande ottimismo è passato a essere un totale pessimismo ed ero convinto davvero che quel video fosse il funerale del club, poi riflettendoci e leggendo i punti di vista di alcuni del forum ho pensato che potesse essere soltanto una mossa elettorale e che sia stato davvero già fatto tutto, per cui ripeto quanto dissi un paio di giorni fa: la società è già stata venduta e sapremo tutto alla fine delle elezioni.
> L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che Campopiano finora, data dell'esclusiva a parte, ha beccato tutto (da Galatioto al *summit di ieri)*.



Ah si? Quale summit di ieri precisamente?


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2016)

Magari domani finisse questo ridicolo teatrino...immagino che invece si andrà ancora avanti, sennò che scrivono i giornali?


----------



## markjordan (9 Maggio 2016)

comunque io la penso come lo scorso anno (ci presi)
x questa operazione ci vogliono mesi
o e' gia tutto deciso o non si fa nulla
tutti i vacillamenti imputati a S sono sciocchezze , lui sa cosa vuole , molti soldi , se glieli danno ha gia' deciso


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

*Fedele: Berlusconi non è convinto perché il Milan è stato importante per la sua carriera, e lo ha lanciato nella persone che è. Vendere il Milan significa uscire di scena.Tutto dipenderà da lui.*


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> comunque io la penso come lo scorso anno (ci presi)
> x questa operazione ci vogliono mesi
> o e' gia tutto deciso o non si fa nulla
> tutti i vacillamenti imputati a S sono sciocchezze , lui sa cosa vuole , molti soldi , se glieli danno ha gia' deciso



Non ha senso. Nessuno offrirebbe comunque più dei cinesi visto che i debiti continueranno ad aumentare di anno in anno e di conseguenza il prezzo continuerà a scendere


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fedele: Berlusconi non è convinto perché il Milan è stato importante per la sua carriera, e lo ha lanciato nella persone che è. Vendere il Milan significa uscire di scena.Tutto dipenderà da lui.*



E' quello che ripetiamo. Qua non si tratta tanto di soldi. O meglio per Finivest si tratta di soldi ma non per Berlusconi. 

Ma ci rendiamo conto che siamo ostaggi di uno di 80 anni che crede ancora di usare i Milan per i suoi porci comodi?

Quanto odio.


----------



## cremone (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fedele: Berlusconi non è convinto perché il Milan è stato importante per la sua carriera, e lo ha lanciato nella persone che è. Vendere il Milan significa uscire di scena.Tutto dipenderà da lui.*



Di fatto è già uscito di scena e le prossime elezioni lo confermeranno


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fedele: Berlusconi non è convinto perché il Milan è stato importante per la sua carriera, e lo ha lanciato nella persone che è. Vendere il Milan significa uscire di scena.Tutto dipenderà da lui.*



Questo qua non vende, sempre è combattutto di qua è combattuto di la... sono settimane che è combattuto...


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fedele: Berlusconi non è convinto perché il Milan è stato importante per la sua carriera, e lo ha lanciato nella persone che è. Vendere il Milan significa uscire di scena.Tutto dipenderà da lui.*



Sempre a ripetere le stesse cose..


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2016)

Quanto odio Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## fra29 (9 Maggio 2016)

Fedele è la prima penna del Milan su CdS.
Campopiano parla di aut aut e Fedele se ne esce con questa cosa già anticipata da molti.
Per me davvero tutto presto si chiude con i cinesi e Galatioto che tornano mestamente a casa.
Teatrino già pronto, servi pronti a celebrare Silvio che resiste alle tentazioni per lasciare la sua creatura in Italia. 
Direi game over mai così vicino..


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Maggio 2016)

se non vende sara' finito ancora peggio.....


----------



## kollaps (9 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Questo qua non vende, sempre è combattutto di qua è combattuto di la... sono settimane che è combattuto...



Ragazzi, è combattuto perché
1. i giornali sono da vendere 
2. vuole far passare il messaggio che sia una scelta sofferta, indispensabile per il bene del Milan

Non metto in dubbio che nell'angolo più remoto del suo cervello sia combattuto, ma tutto il resto è costruito ad arte. Come ogni altra trattativa. 
Pensate davvero che nel 2010 quando le negoziazioni per ibra andarono avanti un mese e passa, ogni giorno ci fossero ripensamenti o altro? 
Quest'estate per romagnoli? Siamo andati avanti due mesi dietro a sto ragazzo, dai. 
È la stampa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2016)

Non vende e non venderà. Come pensavo farà stancare i cinesi e sinceramente ne hanno tutte le ragioni, anzi non capisco perché ancora gli abbiano dato altro tempo.. Poi se avesse un briciolo di cervello invece di un canarino, già vedere dopo tutti i suoi colpi da malato mentale i cinesi rimanere in trattativa dovrebbe capire che hanno intenzioni serie, quindi il discorso che lo fa per "il bene e che non riesce a liberarsene per motivi di cuore" non regge neanche, soffre di una malattia vera e propria e di un ego smisurato. MORTE SUA VITA NOSTRA


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2016)

certo che campopiano dà praticamente per certo il summit avvenuto nel finesettimana scorso....dice con certezza che domani c'è l'ultimatum....io dico ma possibile che uno si inventi cosi di sana pianta le cose...con tanto di dettagli??
mi sembra assurdo...


----------



## Ciachi (9 Maggio 2016)

Mai dico mai una buona notizia!!!! Eccchecccca......


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



Non so che pensare, se Silvio vende lui è il primo a finire su Saturno, però per il Presidente e la campagna elettorale compierebbe anche il Massimo Sacrificio


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



Se skincats comincia a parlarne in questi termini la cosa si fa alquanto interessante.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



E' anche vero però che se Pellegatti è inaffidabile, non può diventare affidabile a convenienza nostra...


----------



## Alberto (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



Ho letto la notizia... ma come al solito si dice che entro questa settimana ci saranno sviluppi... non so se crederci.. secondo me hanno trovato un ulteriore escamotage per prolungare la pantomima di un altra settimana ancora, così ci guadagnano tutti: Berlusconi perchè può far continuare la storiella fino a ridosso delle elezioni per poi ripensarci, i giornali perchè avranno da scrivere per almeno un altra settimana. Il fatto che lo abbia detto Pellegatti non mi rassicura.. stiamo sempre parlando di un asservito, spesso dice quello che gli viene suggerito di dire a vantaggio della società...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



Comunque messa così sembra una cosa ridicola. Trattano per COMINCIARE la trattativa in esclusiva ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque messa così sembra una cosa ridicola. Trattano per COMINCIARE la trattativa in esclusiva ?



Io sono due settimane che mi viene da ridere ogni volta che leggo questa cosa. Questa cosa dell'esclusiva con la trattativa ancora da iniziare mi sembra una cosa assurda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky Alciato :
> " nessuno sa niente , inutile speculare sulle notizie societarie ... Ho provato a chiedere a fonti vicine e SICURE e anche loro mi dicono che anche lo stesso Berlusconi è molto in confusione , quindi diffidate da chi da false notizie perché nessuno sa niente di come andrà a finire .
> La verità è che regna una confusione totale perché Galliani non sa se farà mercato , Brocchi anche in caso di vittoria della C.I. non sa se il nuovo proprietario lo vorrà e tutti i rinnovi sono in stan By .
> Nessuno sa niente e la situazione è di completa confusione di tutti , presidenza società e rosa .*



O finalmente uno che dice la verità, nessuno sa niente.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



Skincats possibilista sulla dipartita del suo padrone? Molto bene -)


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2016)

Povero Alciato, non ha uno straccio di canale e come sempre no ha di meglio da fare che buttare fango sui colleghi


Dai vai a Malpensa ad aspettare Tacciubol

#ladonnapiùriccadaustralia


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



Boh non capisco,Pellegatti fà parte della tv di Regime e quindi fa passare cio che dice Berlusconi se veramente fosse dubbioso sulla trattativa perchè manda in prima linea Pellegatti a dire il contrario? Che in cuor suo abbia già deciso(cit.)?


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fedele: Berlusconi non è convinto perché il Milan è stato importante per la sua carriera, e lo ha lanciato nella persone che è. Vendere il Milan significa uscire di scena.Tutto dipenderà da lui.*



e basta Fedele, e basta co 'sti giornalisti. E' dal 16 di Aprile, giorno in cui abbiamo saputo chi era Galatioto, che scrivono le stesse cose! ma quanto dobbiamo andare avanti??
ormai non credo più a nessuno, ma poi la curiosità di andare a leggere le notizie mi frega sempre. Vorrei che fosse già Giugno....ma il dubbio è: non è che poi da Giugno andiamo a Luglio, e poi oltre all'infinito??


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



ed eccola qua un'altra notiziona..... da domani fino al 30 di Giugno ogni giorno sarà quello buono...

magari lo stesso skincats domani scrive che Silvio è confuso, poi Venerdì è quasi fatta e così via....ufff


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah si? Quale summit di ieri precisamente?



Mi riferivo alle foto dei cinesi, ammesso che siano vere.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Magari domani finisse questo ridicolo teatrino...immagino che invece si andrà ancora avanti, sennò che scrivono i giornali?



Cioé praticamente per te tutta la trattativa non esiste ed è tutto un teatrino?


----------



## Crox93 (9 Maggio 2016)

Il fatto che Pelegatti si sbilanci così verso la vendita (per un servo come lui questa dichiarazione ha un certo peso) mi preoccupa.
Non voglio passare per il complottista di turno ma non vorrei che Berlusconi abbia inviato gli schiavi a spingere per la cessione in maniera da "ottenere una momentanea simpatia" del popolo rossonero e avere migliori risultati politici. Del tipo: "Volete che venda? E io, per amore del Milan, vendo!"
E poi taaac, la fregatura.


----------



## Dapone (9 Maggio 2016)

Il problema di questa situazione è che può avvenire tutto o il suo contrario. Come qualsiasi cosa legata al Milan, da diversi anni a questa parte. Poca chiarezza in ogni occasione. E noi tifosi a farci il sangue amaro.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano è tornato baldanzoso.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cioé praticamente per te tutta la trattativa non esiste ed è tutto un teatrino?



Non sarebbe certo il primo. 
Comunque all'interesse dei cinesi posso anche credere. Non credo minimamente alla possibilità che berlusconi possa vendere, sia perchè non lo farebbe mai lui, sia perchè galliani non lo permetterebbe mai.


----------



## Devil (9 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Pelegatti si sbilanci così verso la vendita (per un servo come lui questa dichiarazione ha un certo peso) mi preoccupa.
> Non voglio passare per il complottista di turno ma non vorrei che Berlusconi abbia inviato gli schiavi a spingere per la cessione in maniera da "ottenere una momentanea simpatia" del popolo rossonero e avere migliori risultati politici. Del tipo: "Volete che venda? E io, per amore del Milan, vendo!"
> E poi taaac, la fregatura.



Non ha il minimo senso come strategia politica


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Maggio 2016)

Avanti con i Cinesi... Voglio Maldini e Baggio in società! Ci vogliono figure professionali e sportivi che hanno fatto la storia del Milan e dell'Italia. Questi stimolerebbero anche il carattere e l'impegno di questi indegni che stanno andando in campo!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2016)

Con il video di venerdì Silvio ha sganciato il suo ultimo asso nella manica.
Una mossa a sorpresa alle spalle dei figli e Fininvest che hanno già portato la trattativa coi cinesi verso la fine. 

Il Silvio spera di trovare qualcuno disposto a mettere la grana anche per la minoranza pur di tenersi il Milan.

Questo video è stato il suo ultimo sussulto.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campopiano è tornato baldanzoso.



Certo che un po' lo capisco..
Sono sicuro che la sua soffiata in esclusiva l'ha azzeccata, e dopo i ripensamenti e tentennamenti vari della società può passare da essere un EROE a un PAGLIACCIO.
Si gioca molto e ci tiene che vada a finire bene per tutti. Dajee


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non ha il minimo senso come strategia politica



Se la tiri fino alla fine delle elezioni si, capisco non sia la cosa migliore ma Berlusconi é in una situazione politica abbastanza disperata e mi posso aspettare di tutto


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in prima pagina, non riporta minimamente la notizia di questo ultimatum. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque messa così sembra una cosa ridicola. Trattano per COMINCIARE la trattativa in esclusiva ?



Ma infatti chissà veramente a che punto sono ... Per le tempistiche di Galatioto adesso dovrebbero firmare il contratto non L esclusiva .


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in prima pagina, non riporta minimamente la notizia di questo ultimatum. *



In realtà non c'é neppure un accenno alla cessione,anzi non si parla proprio di Milan,ma vedo Campopiano molto sicuro di se quindi vediamo che succede domani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Continuo a chiedermi se é tutto vero oppure no


----------



## mabadi (10 Maggio 2016)

.
[MENTION=2331]mabadi[/MENTION] no copia incolla. Al prossimo scatta il ban. La notizia è già stata riportata.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in prima pagina, non riporta minimamente la notizia di questo ultimatum. *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*



.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in prima pagina, non riporta minimamente la notizia di questo ultimatum. *


Lo spigolo più tagliente di Galatioto è un arco a tutto tondo. Chissà quanto vorrebbero dare l'ultimatum i cinesi, ma dalla felice conclusione del negoziato Big Sal ricaverebbe una parcella non inferiore ai settanta milioni di euro, condivisa dalle parti: fossi in lui, ingerirei una confezione intera di Maalox, ed andrei avanti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Pellegatti, nella giornata di oggi c'è stato un incontro di lavoro positivo tra le parti. Si stanno limando i dettagli per poi dare il via alla trattativa in esclusiva. Da domani, ogni giorno può essere quello giusto per la stessa esclusiva.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in prima pagina, non riporta minimamente la notizia di questo ultimatum. *



Se non ricordo male anche qualcuna delle precedenti esclusive di Campopiano non era stata riportata sul Corriere, non vuol dire granché. Sono scelte del Direttore. Vedremo se oggi avremo delle novità definitive da parte sua, io questo suo articolo l'ho interpretato così.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore. 
Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta. 
Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore.
> Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
> Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
> di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta.
> Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*



Con la firma si blocca tutto tranne il rinnovo triennale di Montolivo? Eppure l'articolo era partito in maniera promettente...


----------



## mrsmit (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore.
> Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
> Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
> di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta.
> Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*



Un giorno si, un altro no, si firma, non si firma, domani, oggi, questa settimana........ormai tutti i giorni è purtroppo per noi la stessa cantilena.
Io sono dell'opinione che è stato già tutto deciso sia nel bene che nel male, riguardo all'articolo della gazzetta non dice nulla di nuovo, firma oggi, magari domani o comunque in settimana, manca solo che dicesse che entro maggio verrà firmata.
Sarà prassi ma tutta sta tiritera per una firma a trattare non vincolante è assurda e inconcepibile.
Quindi resto della mia opinione e " io speriamo che me la cavo".


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore.
> Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
> Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
> di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta.
> Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*


Bene. Silvio, facciamoli entrare dentro casa, questi cinesi, non disturbano affatto, credimi...


----------



## mistergao (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore.
> Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
> Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
> di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta.
> Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*



Cito solo questo post perchè è l'ultimo. Sarò anche scettico di natura, ma non ci leggo nulla di nuovo. Siamo sempre ad un passo dalla firma, la quale non è ancora stata apposta. E quindi? E quindi aspettiamo. E ci logoriamo...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Maggio 2016)

Sto sereno.... 
Mi fido solo delle poche parole rilasciate da Mr. Sal.

Sei otto settimane ovvero per la fine di giugno si saprà. 
Questo perché il Silvio vuole posticipare la notizia a dopo le elezioni. 
È già tutto ben delineato. 
I giornalai non sanno dove aggrapparsi e ogni giorno ne sparano una sperando di azzeccarla.

Ad oggi i fatti sono le sei otto settimane di Sal.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore.
> Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
> Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
> di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta.
> Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*



Ci sono! Silvio non vuole dare l'esclusiva per non bloccare io mercato a Galliani e quindi gli ultimi rinnovi con la conferma di Balotelli


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Io aspetto sempre il preliminare d'accordo..la prossima firma per me sarà quella..


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Pure Corriere della Sera e Repubblica seguono la corrente ottimistica della GdS riguardo la firma dell'esclusiva. Non aggiungono niente di nuovo


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Gozzini): fonti americane legate alla Galatioto Sport Partnes (l’advisor della trattativa) si dicono molto più ottimiste rispetto al giorno delle dichiarazioni di Silvio. Non solo: freddezza evidentemente superata, i cinesi sono di nuovo sereni e aspettano a breve sviluppi decisivi per una conclusione favorevole del primo atto (quello sulla trattativa in esclusiva), magari già nelle prossime ore.
> Anche il lavoro dei dirigenti Fininvest sulle garanzie bancarie è ormai vicino alla definizione: presto verrà posto all’attenzione del padrone rossonero, che potrà così definitivamente decidere se accettare o meno la trattativa in esclusiva con il misterioso consorzio interessato alla maggioranza del club.
> Considerato il rinnovato ottimismo, ogni giorno è buono per ipotizzare la firma sulla trattativa in esclusiva: potrebbe così arrivare già oggi, o magari domani o comunque in settimana. La firma sull’esclusiva non è vincolante: Berlusconi avrebbe sempre la possibilità
> di fare marcia indietro e tenersi la sua squadra. Semmai lo è sul mercato, se con la firma ogni trattativa verrebbe di fatto congelata per un mese: acquisti, cessioni, eventuale scelta dell’allenatore, rinnovi di contratto, tranne il triennale di Montolivo dato ormai per cosa fatta.
> Ieri, oltre al pranzo di Arcore, è stata una giornata intensa per tutta una serie di contatti: a fine giornata si registrava un significativo passo avanti. Quando Berlusconi darà il suo ok sarà convocato il cda di Fininvest che formalmente darà all’a.d. Cannatelli il mandato per la firma con la cordata. Sarebbe solo il primo passo di una trattativa comunque lunga e complessa, e dall’esito certamente non scontato.*



.


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ci sono! Silvio non vuole dare l'esclusiva per non bloccare io mercato a Galliani e quindi gli ultimi rinnovi con la conferma di Balotelli



A che pro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

e siamo sempre qui ..anche oggi si firma domani .


----------



## Maravich49 (10 Maggio 2016)

E l'unica certezza rimane il rinnovo di Mortolivo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Corriere della Sera: dopo un momento di irritazione a seguito del video presidenziale su Facebook, i contatti tra i cinesi e Fininvest sono ripresi e tra oggi e giovedì è prevista la convocazione del CDA per la firma dell'esclusiva. 

Repubblica: Berlusconi si è finalmente convinto a concedere l'esclusiva per la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza in favore dei cinesi. Già oggi potrebbe essere convocato il CDA che ratificherà il patto tra Fininvest e la cordata di Galatioto. Le parti stanno lavorando ai dettagli come l'esborso iniziale, l'unico AD che succederà all'attuale diarchia, e la delicata gestione dell'interregno. *


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo un momento di irritazione a seguito del video presidenziale su Facebook, i contatti tra i cinesi e Fininvest sono ripresi e tra oggi e giovedì è prevista la convocazione del CDA per la firma dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Repubblica: Berlusconi si è finalmente convinto a concedere l'esclusiva per la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza in favore dei cinesi. Già oggi potrebbe essere convocato il CDA che ratificherà il patto tra Fininvest e la cordata di Galatioto. Le parti stanno lavorando ai dettagli come l'esborso iniziale, l'unico AD che succederà all'attuale diarchia, e la delicata gestione dell'interregno. *



belle notizie ottimo. Però ho un dubbio tutti parlano di firma della trattativa in esclusiva senza penali per silvio, ma la gazzetta dice che stanno arrivando, o sono arrivate, le garanzie bancarie, la repubblica che stanno finendo di decidere chi sarà l'AD e la gestione dell'interregno, mi sembrano passi più da preliminare. che ne dite?


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo un momento di irritazione a seguito del video presidenziale su Facebook, i contatti tra i cinesi e Fininvest sono ripresi e tra oggi e giovedì è prevista la convocazione del CDA per la firma dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Repubblica: Berlusconi si è finalmente convinto a concedere l'esclusiva per la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza in favore dei cinesi. Già oggi potrebbe essere convocato il CDA che ratificherà il patto tra Fininvest e la cordata di Galatioto. Le parti stanno lavorando ai dettagli come l'esborso iniziale, l'unico AD che succederà all'attuale diarchia, e la delicata gestione dell'interregno. *



*Corriere della Sera. Nella giornata di ieri, Silvio Berlusconi ha ricavato impressioni positive dall’esame del dossier sull’offerta del gruppo cinese rappresentato da Galatiolo. Il presidente ne avrebbe discusso anche con la figlia Barbara*


----------



## Gekyn (10 Maggio 2016)

Le provano a dire tutte e alla fine per la legge dei grandi numeri ci azzeccano...sono convinto che esiste una trattativa e che alla fine Silvio cederà, ma nessuno sa niente se no i diretti interessati!


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera. Nella giornata di ieri, Silvio Berlusconi ha ricavato impressioni positive dall’esame del dossier sull’offerta del gruppo cinese rappresentato da Galatiolo. Il presidente ne avrebbe discusso anche con la figlia Barbara*



Se fosse confermata la visione dei dossier e le impressioni positive di Berlusconi, potrebbe essere una svolta positiva.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo un momento di irritazione a seguito del video presidenziale su Facebook, i contatti tra i cinesi e Fininvest sono ripresi e tra oggi e giovedì è prevista la convocazione del CDA per la firma dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Repubblica: Berlusconi si è finalmente convinto a concedere l'esclusiva per la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza in favore dei cinesi. Già oggi potrebbe essere convocato il CDA che ratificherà il patto tra Fininvest e la cordata di Galatioto. Le parti stanno lavorando ai dettagli come l'esborso iniziale, l'unico AD che succederà all'attuale diarchia, e la delicata gestione dell'interregno. *



Finalmente siamo ai titoli di coda, era ora!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Le provano a dire tutte e alla fine per la legge dei grandi numeri ci azzeccano...sono convinto che esiste una trattativa e che alla fine Silvio cederà, ma nessuno sa niente se no i diretti interessati!



esatto , come ha detto ieri Alcino .. nessuno sa niente , men che meno i giornalisti .. cercati la notizia che ho postato ieri spiega tutto bene e cioè che nessuno sa realmente come stanno andando le cose anche i diretti collaboratori del nano non sanno nulla .

Forze neanche lo stesso nano sa come andrà a finire ahahah


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

Buongiorno popolo rossonero, 
Secondo voi Galatioto o i cinesi accetterebbero mai una fase di due diligence senza vincoli o penali per poi essere bistrattati dal nano malefico a suo piacimento con teatrini o ripensamenti??? qui non siamo al cospetto del Mr Bee di turno, questa è gente che non scherza che ha potenzialità economiche immense.... Lo stesso Gal avrebbe mai rilasciato un'intervista che confermasse la trattativa se non fosse a "buon punto"(esclusiva già concordata) come lui stesso a dichiarato? non penso proprio( questa è gente seria che fa fatti non teatrini) Nella sua intervista parla di CHIUSURA entro 6-8 settimane quindi l'esclusiva della trattativa è stata già concessa tempo fa(non serve alcun comunicato ufficiale) .... in sintesi quando uscirà qualche comunicato sara solamente per confermare la vendita della società, e non dovrebbe passare molto tempo


----------



## beleno (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo un momento di irritazione a seguito del video presidenziale su Facebook, i contatti tra i cinesi e Fininvest sono ripresi e tra oggi e giovedì è prevista la convocazione del CDA per la firma dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Repubblica: Berlusconi si è finalmente convinto a concedere l'esclusiva per la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza in favore dei cinesi. Già oggi potrebbe essere convocato il CDA che ratificherà il patto tra Fininvest e la cordata di Galatioto. Le parti stanno lavorando ai dettagli come l'esborso iniziale, l'unico AD che succederà all'attuale diarchia, e la delicata gestione dell'interregno. *



Io sono dall'inizio abbastanza fiducioso in merito a questa trattativa. Tuttavia, non mi faccio fuorviare da presunti "ultimatum" o "giorni decisivi". La trattativa va avanti da molto tempo IMHO, per questo Galatioto fece quell'intervista alla Gazza. Quelle sei-otto settimane sono l'unica certezza che abbiamo.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno popolo rossonero,
> Secondo voi Galatioto o i cinesi accetterebbero mai una fase di due diligence senza vincoli o penali per poi essere bistrattati dal nano malefico a suo piacimento con teatrini o ripensamenti??? qui non siamo al cospetto del Mr Bee di turno, questa è gente che non scherza che ha potenzialità economiche immense.... Lo stesso Gal avrebbe mai rilasciato un'intervista che confermasse la trattativa se non fosse a "buon punto"(esclusiva già concordata) come lui stesso a dichiarato? non penso proprio( questa è gente seria che fa fatti non teatrini) Nella sua intervista parla di CHIUSURA entro 6-8 settimane quindi l'esclusiva della trattativa è stata già concessa tempo fa(non serve alcun comunicato ufficiale) .... in sintesi quando uscirà qualche comunicato sara solamente per confermare la vendita della società, e non dovrebbe passare molto tempo



guarda io la penso come qualche altro utente, credo, che adesso non siamo alla firma della trattativa in esclusiva, ma più probabilmente di un preliminare. Purtroppo queste sono solo supposizioni, dobbiamo aspettare di avere notizie ufficiali.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> guarda io la penso come qualche altro utente, credo, che adesso non siamo alla firma della trattativa in esclusiva, ma più probabilmente di un preliminare. Purtroppo queste sono solo supposizioni, dobbiamo aspettare di avere notizie ufficiali.



Certo hai ragione, supposizioni pero' con qualche dato certo..ovvero l'intervista di Gal...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno popolo rossonero,
> Secondo voi Galatioto o i cinesi accetterebbero mai una fase di due diligence senza vincoli o penali per poi essere bistrattati dal nano malefico a suo piacimento con teatrini o ripensamenti??? qui non siamo al cospetto del Mr Bee di turno, questa è gente che non scherza che ha potenzialità economiche immense.... Lo stesso Gal avrebbe mai rilasciato un'intervista che confermasse la trattativa se non fosse a "buon punto"(esclusiva già concordata) come lui stesso a dichiarato? non penso proprio( questa è gente seria che fa fatti non teatrini) Nella sua intervista parla di CHIUSURA entro 6-8 settimane quindi l'esclusiva della trattativa è stata già concessa tempo fa(non serve alcun comunicato ufficiale) .... in sintesi quando uscirà qualche comunicato sara solamente per confermare la vendita della società, e non dovrebbe passare molto tempo



.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Certo hai ragione, supposizioni pero' con qualche dato certo..ovvero l'intervista di Gal...



sisi infatti il punto di partenza è l'intervista al buon Galatioto. Poi leggendo le varie notizie e prendendole con le pinze si può supporre che siamo più avanti nella trattativa di quanto scrivono i giornali. Vedremo


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno popolo rossonero,
> Secondo voi Galatioto o i cinesi accetterebbero mai una fase di due diligence senza vincoli o penali per poi essere bistrattati dal nano malefico a suo piacimento con teatrini o ripensamenti??? qui non siamo al cospetto del Mr Bee di turno, questa è gente che non scherza che ha potenzialità economiche immense.... Lo stesso Gal avrebbe mai rilasciato un'intervista che confermasse la trattativa se non fosse a "buon punto"(esclusiva già concordata) come lui stesso a dichiarato? non penso proprio( questa è gente seria che fa fatti non teatrini) Nella sua intervista parla di CHIUSURA entro 6-8 settimane quindi l'esclusiva della trattativa è stata già concessa tempo fa(non serve alcun comunicato ufficiale) .... in sintesi quando uscirà qualche comunicato sara solamente per confermare la vendita della società, e non dovrebbe passare molto tempo


Le penali per inadempimento saranno previste ovviamente nel contratto preliminare. Possono arrivare anche al 30% del valore del contratto rimasto inadempiuto. Possiamo senz'altro misurare le tempistiche programmate da Galatioto sulla firma del contratto preliminare, quando esso avverrà.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra chiaro . Se non si dovesse chiudere a breve i cinesi si defilebbero e la prossima campagna acquista sarebbe fatta dal milan . Per motivi ovviamente economici i cinesi si farebbero vivi solo in autunno. Un pò come successe all'inter ( chiusura a novembre ) , la nuova proprietà non si accollerebbe le spese della vecchia gestione ma entrerebbe in gioco in futuro. E ogni giorno che passa gioca a nostro sfavore perchè una trattativa simile non si chiude in 24 ore e perchè il mercato e la preparazione della prossima stagione incombono. Per me la data ultima è la finale di coppa italia : se il giorno seguente la finale saremo ancora in queste condizioni sarà chiaro che saremo prigionieri di questa proprietà.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le penali per inadempimento saranno previste ovviamente nel contratto preliminare. Possono arrivare anche al 30% del valore del contratto rimasto inadempiuto. Possiamo senz'altro misurare le tempistiche programmate da Galatioto sulla firma del contratto preliminare, quando esso avverrà.



Certo, quello che voglio dire è che secondo me non faranno nessun teatrino con tanto di comunicati per l'inizio della due diligence e che poi il nano si tiri indietro x amore del milan...... quelli gli avranno detto tu vuoi vendere e noi vogliamo acquistare, facci vedere la situazione della società (debiti crediti etc) senza alcun impegno e secondo me siamo già oltre questo status


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

A quanto pare si è tornati all'ottimismo...

Fiero di non aver mai abbandonato il carro, come troppi hanno fatto dopo il video di berlusconi...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo un momento di irritazione a seguito del video presidenziale su Facebook, i contatti tra i cinesi e Fininvest sono ripresi e tra oggi e giovedì è prevista la convocazione del CDA per la firma dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Repubblica: Berlusconi si è finalmente convinto a concedere l'esclusiva per la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza in favore dei cinesi. Già oggi potrebbe essere convocato il CDA che ratificherà il patto tra Fininvest e la cordata di Galatioto. Le parti stanno lavorando ai dettagli come l'esborso iniziale, l'unico AD che succederà all'attuale diarchia, e la delicata gestione dell'interregno. *



Basta con ste date.. ma per quale motivo continuano a dare date a casaccio??


----------



## beleno (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Basta con ste date.. ma per quale motivo continuano a dare date a casaccio??



Perché tra domani e giovedì ti comprerai il giornale per conoscere eventuali sviluppi 
In realtà, noi sappiamo bene che i giornalisti, salve qualche rara notizia, scrivono per la maggior parte dei casi speculazioni. Non fasciamoci la testa con le date, quando ci saranno sviluppi leggeremo i comunicati ufficiali o le interviste dei diretti interessati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le penali per inadempimento saranno previste ovviamente nel contratto preliminare. Possono arrivare anche al 30% del valore del contratto rimasto inadempiuto. Possiamo senz'altro misurare le tempistiche programmate da Galatioto sulla firma del contratto preliminare, quando esso avverrà.



infatti , quello che sostengo da un po' .. per me sono più avanti e le due diligence sono già state fatte .. per rispettare le tempistiche di Galatioto devono essere perforza più avanti di un semplice contratto di esclusiva .


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Maggio 2016)

E' stato convocato il CDA


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Maggio 2016)

chiudete sto topic, sveglia


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

anche gli schiavetti del canguro confermano cda in giornata


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E' stato convocato il CDA



ottimo!!! speriamo di avere buone notizie in giornata. soprattutto notizie ufficiali e non più speculazioni!!!


----------

